# Winter night lights...hopefully



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't get my weekly tug-drug this weekend because I was out of town so I'm dying to catch some fish ASAP. I just got done tying up some small all white clousers and a few other variations that I hope to try out tomorrow. I'm just hoping the rain holds off and at least a fraction of the fish that were on the lights in late summer are still hanging around.

Here's to some mid-week fish porn!


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Strike 1: Dock lights turned off on most of my spots; Strike 2: Broke the anchor trolly on my kayak (screws pulled out, gonna replace with rivets tonight); Strike 3: Broke the tip off my new flyrod. Wish I could say it was on a fish, but we only had 3 nibbles. 

The fish of Pensacola Bay pitched a no-hitter last night!


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Well we tried. I even put a crappie jig on an ultralight with a tiny piece of gulp to try to at leasst catch a pinfish, but didnt even have luck with that. 

Only fish we landed was a 2 inch silverside minnow that actually jumped into my kayak. 

Next time we are going to my spots :wallbash:


----------



## claytonparadis (Oct 1, 2011)

Winter night is something in which small white clousers have a few other variations...It is nice..


----------

